# Compressor ?'s AIR ZENITH OB2 and VIAR 495



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*AIR ZENITH OB2 ---- PRO's CON's ---feedback needed*

looking to get new compressor
and some said the AIR ZENITH OB2 is VERY Quiet compare to dual 480C
and they claim it is the fastest 12V air compressor on the market.
is this true ?
anyone got experience of this item ???
PRICE: $370USD
PRODUCT SPECIFICATIONS
● Motor Voltage: DC 12-Volt
● Max. Amp Draw: 35A
● Max. Working Pressure: 200 PSI
● Duty Cycle (at 72°F/200PSI): 100%
● Max. Ambient Air Temp.: 158°F
● Min. Ambient Start Temp: 40°F
● Motor Type: Permanent Magnet
● Thermal Protector: Yes
STANDARD FEATURES
● Oil-free design, non-lube piston & cylinder
● Patented interchangeable piston assembly
● Long-life, PTFE compound piston ring
● Balanced connecting rod, low vibration, low sound levels
● Direct driven motor with automatic reset thermal overload protector
● Waterproof cooling fan
● Heavy duty check valve pre-installed on cylinder head
● Stainless steel braided air hose with ½” NTP air tank fitting
● Remote mountable high performance air filter
● 80A relay with pre-wired relay socket
● Integrated 3-position mounting brackets with NYLOCK self-locking mounting hardware


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: AIR ZENITH OB2 ---- PRO's CON's ---feedback needed (felixy69)*


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: AIR ZENITH OB2 ---- PRO's CON's ---feedback needed (felixy69)*

from what i have heard/read, these are really good. when my viar's die im getting them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: AIR ZENITH OB2 ---- PRO's CON's ---feedback needed (ryanmiller)*

question is do i need 2 for 6 gallon to equal 2 480c?


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

here are some numbers, if these are correct, i think the dual 480C are still faster then a single one of these OB2
AIR ZENITH OB2
TANK 5gal
0 to 105psi
01:53
0 to 145psi	
03:22
0 to 175psi	
04:45
0 to 200psi	
06:50
85 to 105psi
00:36
110 to 145psi
01:21
140 to 175psi
01:38
165 to 200psi
01:52
_Modified by felixy69 at 4:03 AM 9-6-2009_


_Modified by felixy69 at 4:06 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

DUAL VIAIR 480C
5.0 Gallon Tank	Fill Rate
0 To 200 PSI	
5 Min. 02 Sec.
165 To 200 PSI	
1 Min. 15 Sec.


_Modified by felixy69 at 4:06 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: AIR ZENITH OB2 ---- PRO's CON's ---feedback needed (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_here are some numbers, if these are correct, i think the dual 480C are still faster then a single one of these OB2

well, i would hope that a dual pump setup is faster than a single pump setup. but there is no way that one 480 is faster than one OB2.
Here are the fill times for a single VIAIR 480C

5.0 Gallon Tank Fill Rate

0 To 145 PSI 
6 Min. 02 Sec.
110 To 145 PSI 
1 Min. 55 Sec.
0 To 200 PSI 
10 Min. 08 Sec.
165 To 200 PSI 
2 Min. 20 Sec.

Here are the fill time for a Single OB2 on a 5 gallon tank...


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

how is AZ OB2 Compare to 495C ??
i heard AZ is very very loud !!


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Q's about viair 495C*

*ViAir 495C Chrome 12V Constant Duty Air Compressor Pump (495)*
The ViAir 495C chrome air compressor pump is a stunning constant duty air compressor; producing a continuous supply of compressed air even at 175 PSI! It will run at 100% Duty cycle all the way up to it's maximum working pressure providing you with a reliable, constant duty air source. It'll fill up a 2.5 gallon tank up to 150 PSI in just two minutes! This unit is completely sealed, dust & moisture resistant and is the perfrect choice for performance-driven mobile applications that require a continuous supply of compressed air. 

*IT SAIDS CONSTANT, DOES IT MEAN IT WONT STOP???ANYONE GOT EXPERIENCE WITH THIS??* 



















_Modified by felixy69 at 3:47 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

loud IS not for me....so i guess dual 480C is the way to go for me then....!
thank you guys !


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks mods for putting 2 thread together for me !!!!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My roommate had the AZ pumps & went through 4 in 2 months & I have heard similar stories from other people with experience with them. From what I have heard I would stay away from them at all costs. I would not run their pumps if they paid me to. No one I have run into has good things to say about them. My roommate said they are really loud too. Viair is ideal!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

yes its true, they have had issues in the past with the AZ's but they are bigger and better now. I have 2 of the old ones and they fill my 8gallon fast. But the one thing i love about them the most is i can rebuild them


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

are they really loud ??
how are they compare to 480c?


----------

